
What happens when the maintainer of a JavaScript library goes to prison? - grahamel
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/26/corejs_maintainer_jailed_code_release/
======
grahamel
Full title "What happens when the maintainer of a JS library downloaded 26m
times a week goes to prison for killing someone with a motorcycle? Core-js
just found out"

